# Wii #1084 - Tatsunoko vs Capcom Cross Generation of Heroes (Japan)



## tempBOT (Dec 10, 2008)

^^wiirelease-1726^^Contributed by Chanser​


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 10, 2008)

Wow, already? Can't wait to play this.


----------



## Zaiga (Dec 11, 2008)

I wish I could play this.. I hope this comes in English.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 11, 2008)

Zaiga said:
			
		

> I wish I could play this.. I hope this comes in English.



Me too, me too. Hopefully this can come out next year!


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 11, 2008)

...wow, that was way too quick lol


----------



## SoulAnger (Dec 11, 2008)

WAAAA tatsunoko!!! WAAA capcom!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'll go set up the wii! XD


----------



## Daimakaimura (Dec 11, 2008)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Zaiga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i doubt that will ever happen


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm crossing my fingers and hoping this works on Gamma. Donkey Kong Jungle Beat Wii is said to not work on it and it gives the error #002. (So I hear.) And I wanted to play that game


----------



## tNB (Dec 11, 2008)

Wow this game kicks ass can't wait to play it.

Too bad I don't have access to any way to aquire it, the places I do have access to don't have it yet... but it won't be long


----------



## vietknightx (Dec 11, 2008)

Raiyu245 said:
			
		

> Donkey Kong Jungle Beat Wii is said to not work on it and it gives the error #002. (So I hear.) And I wanted to play that game


Donkey kong jungle beat wasnt that great it was too tiring and boring mario kart was way better


----------



## Nuke85 (Dec 11, 2008)

Can't find the game..:*( Some one pm me?


----------



## Ferrariman (Dec 11, 2008)

Nuke85, that's a ware request.

Also,isn't this a fighting game? All you really need is a menu translation.


----------



## Nuke85 (Dec 11, 2008)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> Nuke85, that's a ware request.
> 
> Also,isn't this a fighting game? All you really need is a menu translation.




Yeah I know I've just been waiting for this game forever already pre-ordered it on Asian play


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 11, 2008)

Downloading the game right now!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 11, 2008)

Raiyu245 said:
			
		

> Downloading the game right now!



Good luck, everybody is downloading that ISO right now. If it doesn't come out for the US then I guess something else will suffice it =/


----------



## freed_y (Dec 11, 2008)

can't find it too... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




someone, PM me please


----------



## Wiisel (Dec 11, 2008)

I can imagine theres a handfull of seeders and thousands of leechers at the moment has anyone seen the stick in the flesh? 
Wondering if its worth ordering?


----------



## kwanying (Dec 11, 2008)

"can't find it too... 
someone, PM me please" 


same


----------



## greycloud (Dec 11, 2008)

Not able to find it after like an hour of searching, can anyone PM real quick the link? thanks


----------



## tojomajojo (Dec 11, 2008)

someone pm me too if you know where to get it


----------



## ShinraArmy (Dec 11, 2008)

me too please?


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Dec 11, 2008)

Lol i found it but i dont have a Wii to play on...Any way this is the website...


----------



## subzero72 (Dec 11, 2008)

gona play this in a bit


----------



## Talaria (Dec 11, 2008)

^^^ People above i suggest you change your posts as it will result in a warning as you a requesting illegal content which GBAtemp does not condone. Learn to read the rules you agreed to. 

Anyway what kind of characters from Capcom are included in this?


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Dec 11, 2008)

Talaria said:
			
		

> ^^^ People above i suggest you change your posts as it will result in a warning as you a requesting illegal content which GBAtemp does not condone. Learn to read the rules you agreed to.
> 
> Anyway what kind of characters from Capcom are included in this?
> 
> ...


OH that was funny


----------



## Seraph (Dec 11, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> Talaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suppose you don't know how to read.

Anyway, has anyone found out if this works on an NTSC-U Wii yet?  Really wished they added wifi to this game, should be great either way though.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Dec 11, 2008)

Seraph said:
			
		

> VISHI SO FISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



U talking to me?


----------



## jservs7 (Dec 11, 2008)

Any confirmation this is coming to the USA?


----------



## Zarcon (Dec 11, 2008)

It's against the rules to ask for anything relating to warez.
This includes asking people to PM you a link.

Be happy I'm the first one here, other staff might have just banned on sight.

That said...
WOOOOOOOOO, Tatsunoko VS Capcom!


----------



## xshinox (Dec 11, 2008)

jservs7 said:
			
		

> Any confirmation this is coming to the USA?


nope. its the same for jump ultimate stars. too many companies own rights to certain shows or no companies own any. hell, arcades dont have the american version of the game but rather the japanese arcade machine. you're better off getting the wii version. it deserves a good fighting game besides brawl.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 11, 2008)

jservs7 said:
			
		

> Any confirmation this is coming to the USA?


They want to bring it over here but it'd be difficult to bring it over because of licensing issues. (Most notably the characters from Tatsunoko Production.)


----------



## freed_y (Dec 11, 2008)

@Zarcon
sorry about requesting warez...
i can't wait to play this game  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







about coming to US...
i think there has been a new about Capcom willing to bring this title to US.....
but about license, i think i'll be hard.

Anyone can confirm this game can use GameCube Controller ?


----------



## toguro_max (Dec 11, 2008)

According to Capcom, it will probably *not* be possible to bring it to US, due to what Raiyu245 and xshinox said, too many licenses to handle... BUT Capcom said they are thinking about the European market (since the licenses are different there), but it's most unlikely too...


----------



## Anakir (Dec 11, 2008)

They'll figure out a way. There's no way where they won't release an english version. I guarantee that they'll come up with a solution. MvC2 sold quite well in US. Anyways, off to search. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And for those of you who want the english version.. it's a fighting game. There's no story involved. All you need to know is where the 1 player mode is, 2 player mode, training, and options. Eventually, the menu will get translated and it'll ease out a lot of the problems since it's not an RPG.


----------



## Tsuchy (Dec 11, 2008)

Yay finally hopefully the version im downloading is real cuz takin awhile to download it all at once >_


----------



## 3020 (Dec 11, 2008)

Here is the LINKto the iso
UR welcome


----------



## Deadmon (Dec 11, 2008)

Alright, been waiting for this one!
This will satisfy my desire to play SFIV for a bit...


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 11, 2008)

Holy shit, Viewtiful Joe? Didn't see that one comin'...


----------



## Anakir (Dec 11, 2008)

I searched. I gave up. I'm just gonna wait for it to appear on more trackers. I shouldn't even download it yet.. I have exams tomorrow.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 11, 2008)

Anakir said:
			
		

> I searched. I gave up. I'm just gonna wait for it to appear on more trackers. I shouldn't even download it yet.. I have exams tomorrow.


That's not stopping me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then again, I have exams next week before we get out for Christmas break..this will satisfy my gaming hunger till Phantasy Star Zero and Tales of Hearts comes out.


----------



## jaguares (Dec 11, 2008)

can't wait to play the game, anyways what characters are you guys expecting to use, I personally will use casshern and ken


----------



## masdeeper (Dec 11, 2008)

this game looks promising


----------



## Jiggah (Dec 11, 2008)

jaguares said:
			
		

> can't wait to play the game, anyways what characters are you guys expecting to use, I personally will use casshern and ken



I thought Ken was not in the game?  Just Ryu.


----------



## Gaisuto (Dec 11, 2008)

Jiggah said:
			
		

> jaguares said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ken The Eagle.


----------



## Jiggah (Dec 11, 2008)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> Jiggah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, totally not up with anime (or backwards for how ever old the anime characters are).  Would have been better had they two Kens, or at least the MvC ability to change Ryu to Ken (not even sure if they do).


----------



## Ferrariman (Dec 11, 2008)

Anakir said:
			
		

> MvC2 sold quite well in US.


...Because Marvel is an American company. And not many people know Tatsunoko.


----------



## r6z0r (Dec 11, 2008)

Hey guys, can anyone pm me the link?  Thanks!


----------



## blindr (Dec 11, 2008)

stupid idiots quit requesting links


----------



## Edg3 (Dec 11, 2008)

Just to help out who was wondering who is in the game check out this wikipedia link.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tatsunoko_vs....ation_of_Heroes


----------



## zaneiken (Dec 11, 2008)

Can anybody confirm if this works on an NTSC-U Wii or not?


----------



## xshinox (Dec 11, 2008)

of course it wont work on a american wii. you need either the back up launcher if you decide to be a pirate or gecko os to load the import or a modded wii.


----------



## Seraph (Dec 11, 2008)

xshinox said:
			
		

> of course it wont work on a american wii. you need either the back up launcher if you decide to be a pirate or gecko os to load the import or a modded wii.


You seem to be contradicting yourself.  Your second sentence means it can work on an American Wii.  But to answer the question since no one has yet, yes, it does work on NTSC-U Wii.


----------



## nIxx (Dec 11, 2008)

Works on PAL Wii FW3.2E with Wiikey 1.9s
But with Gecko OS: It´s black & white or with RGB there is something like an red filter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



After WiiFrii patched: Runs perfect without GeckoOS


----------



## Gaisuto (Dec 11, 2008)

Let the record state -


Spoiler



Yami's third form is a ****ing bastard. Holy crap I hate him so much he kicked my ass so many times...


----------



## taggart6 (Dec 11, 2008)

Works on NTSC Wii w/ wiikey modchip

Firmware 3.3U

Running it on Latest version of Gecko Os via the homebrew Channel



The game is amazing.  One of the best fighters ever.


----------



## zeckyD (Dec 11, 2008)

Excuse me nIXX but it 's working with a simple burn (brickbloked of course) or do you need a launcher?
Thanks for answers...

PS: with the stick the revival of SF is definately complete !


----------



## Mailenste (Dec 11, 2008)

Wiisel said:
			
		

> I can imagine theres a handfull of seeders and thousands of leechers at the moment has anyone seen the stick in the flesh?
> Wondering if its worth ordering?


Well, the game is sure worth ordering, but the arcade stick isn't.
It feels really cheap and too light.


----------



## florian (Dec 11, 2008)

i think a launcher geckos only?


----------



## Sir VG (Dec 11, 2008)

Do my eyes deceive me, or is that Morrigan in the background there (right side, halfway back)?


----------



## Mailenste (Dec 11, 2008)

Sir VG said:
			
		

> Do my eyes deceive me, or is that Morrigan in the background there (right side, halfway back)?


She is right there, baby  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## ganons (Dec 11, 2008)

does this work on PAL without patching eith wiifrii, coz i never got wiifrii working and im guessing it uses the trucha bug?


----------



## Upperleft (Dec 11, 2008)

Holy sheeeeeit it's out already =O
henshin a go go baby!


----------



## florian (Dec 11, 2008)

hello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





....its working on a PAL Wii without GECKOS or patching ?

thx for the infos


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 11, 2008)

Game is mighty fine, its no Marvel Vs Capcom though but its a pretty damn good fun fighter.

I really need a proper arcade controller but I heard the Wii ones aren't that great, would be great for this King of Fighters: Orochi Saga & various VC fighters.

If Capcom do manage to sort the licenses out for a release in the West, I'd expect that the release will be different to this one so its worth getting this for those on the fence about getting it.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 11, 2008)

Awesome. Rockman and Roll is in it. I am downloading caravan version right now.. Can't wait!!!!!!!! Thanks for the news, gbatemp!


----------



## icewarp (Dec 11, 2008)

What are the differences between the ARCADE version and the Wii Version? Are the graphics the same?


----------



## Endogene (Dec 11, 2008)

icewarp said:
			
		

> What are the differences between the ARCADE version and the Wii Version? Are the graphics the same?
> 
> characters, graphics are the same.
> 
> QUOTE(Hadrian @ Dec 11 2008, 02:30 PM) I really need a proper arcade controller but I heard the Wii ones aren't that great, would be great for this King of Fighters: Orochi Saga & various VC fighters.



Are you talking about the hori one ot the special tatsunoko vs capcom version?


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 11, 2008)

Endogene said:
			
		

> icewarp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually the Wii version has new characters:

Yami
Saki Omokane
Ippatsuman
Hakushon Daima?

Motion controls are new and not sure but I think there are one or two new mini games as well.


----------



## Endogene (Dec 11, 2008)

I should have phrased my sentence otherwise now that i look at it, yeah new characters. Any hidden ones found that where not announced?


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 11, 2008)

Endogene said:
			
		

> I should have phrased my sentence otherwise now that i look at it, yeah new characters. Any hidden ones found that where not announced?


Various sources are say that there are no hidden characters, all are unlocked when you start.


----------



## WildWon (Dec 11, 2008)

First, i cannot WAIT to play this!

Second, are there any decent arcade sticks? I mean, i'm hearing they're all pretty flimsy. But are there any that are solid (and at a DECENT price? Not looking to spend $150 on an arcade stick for one, mebbe 2 games... however, i suppose if a decent Mame emu gets ported it could be worth it.)

3rd: Are there any dreamcast to wii converters? I've done minor looking, but i haven't found anything :-\

I have this




Its the ONLY controller i use for fighters (on DC anyway heh) and i'd love to try it with this beast.


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 11, 2008)

Capcom have command sheets for all characters on their site:

http://www.capcom.co.jp/tatsucap/info.html#8

Just click on the first two pictures to download the zip files.

EDIT: Or just this: http://www.capcom.co.jp/tatsucap/images/commandPOP.zip


----------



## Endogene (Dec 11, 2008)

Myself i spend 60 euros in importing the wii hori stick, i cant say however how it is comared to other sticks since it is the first one ive owned but to me anyway it does not feel flimsy. Also you can use it for MAME on the PC by hooking up your wiimote via blutooth with your PC and using a program that transforms the wii remote (in this case the hori stick) in key board button presses, i dont recall the name of that program.

edit: by wii hori stick i mean this one not the tatsunoku vs capcom that is not by hori.


----------



## WildWon (Dec 11, 2008)

Endogene said:
			
		

> Myself i spend 60 euros in importing the wii hori stick, i cant say however how it is comared to other sticks since it is the first one ive owned but to me anyway it does not feel flimsy. Also you can use it for MAME on the PC by hooking up your wiimote via blutooth with your PC and using a program that transforms the wii remote (in this case the hori stick) in key board button presses, i dont recall the name of that program.
> 
> edit: by wii hori stick i mean this one not the tatsunoku vs capcom that is not by hori.



found it on buy.com for $40(usd)!!
Buy.com link
This might be a purchase (or two?) in the near future! w00t
(thanks for the heads up on the product 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## CockroachMan (Dec 11, 2008)

Doubt this will come to the west, character licenses distributed into a bunch of different companies.. and the characters are too unknown over here.. don't think it would sell very well. Not worth all the licensing trouble.. 

I hope they use that same engine for a CAPCOM VS Something that I know game


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 11, 2008)

I nearly bought a Hori (literally, I cancelled the order last minute) but I got put off by reviews.  Maybe if I saw it locally, the postage would be too much for me.


----------



## Moraizen (Dec 11, 2008)

florian said:
			
		

> hello
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would also like to know this... Help out a fellow gamer please!


----------



## Yatashi Strife (Dec 11, 2008)

I CANT FIND THE TORRENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ganons (Dec 11, 2008)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Awesome. Rockman and Roll is in it. I am downloading *caravan version *right now.. Can't wait!!!!!!!! Thanks for the news, gbatemp!



Is there another dump?


----------



## florian (Dec 11, 2008)

Tested on Wii PAL 3.2E with wiikey 1.9s and work only with the ( loader ) latest version GECKOS otherwise black screen


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 11, 2008)

ganons said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, the caravan I have is unscrubbed version. The WiiSt is scrubbed version which I also have .. The both. I prefer unscrubbed version and Caravan is the best one to my opinion.


----------



## HebrewHamr (Dec 11, 2008)

Sorry.  I'm a bit of a newb to the forums.  How exactly do I go about downloading this?  I don't see the option.


----------



## taggart6 (Dec 11, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Endogene said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I know for a fact that is not true.  Yami, Viewitful Joe, and another 2-4 characters are not available when you first start up.  hence the whole having to unlock them.


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 11, 2008)

HebrewHamr said:
			
		

> Sorry.  I'm a bit of a newb to the forums.  How exactly do I go about downloading this?  I don't see the option.
> Doesn't anyone read the damn rules here?
> 
> We don't have illegal files, we just post the info and discuss.
> ...


I probably read them wrong then.


----------



## ganons (Dec 11, 2008)

whats the size of scrubbed please?


----------



## DoyleBrunson (Dec 11, 2008)

i get to this screen and cant go any further running it through gecko on pal 3.2 wiikey 1.9s, i also have 390 blocks free so storage for a save cant be the problem.

anyone have any ideas? the only button that works is the home button, please help


----------



## ganons (Dec 11, 2008)

does this contain an update? I have 3.1E


----------



## GamerzInc (Dec 11, 2008)

that pic says there is no save file.


----------



## DoyleBrunson (Dec 11, 2008)

i just figured it out, i had the wavebird thingy in the gamecube slot, as soon as i took it out i could press a on the wii remote, thnx for help anyway


----------



## taggart6 (Dec 11, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> HebrewHamr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I've run into that issue so many times on a number of games that use the GC.  The firs time it happened (I forget which game it was)  I spent 15 min trying to figure it out before trying the GC.  Boy did I feel like an idiot.


----------



## WildWon (Dec 11, 2008)

taggart6 said:
			
		

> Yeah I was really disappointed when I first loaded up the game, since I really wanted to try out Joe.  No bother, I'll just have to get on beating the game with every character until an unlock guide comes out.  There is a mini game section on here4 so maybe you need to beat that?
> 
> You can also unlock additional music, stages, and gallery photos.  I have no idea if they have costume changes.



I want to play this so bad now! I was under the impression that there were no unlocks in this, but if there are... that makes me want it all the more badly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So thank you, now i have LESS desire to be at work right now


----------



## amptor (Dec 11, 2008)

This game is never coming out in the US.  There are licensing issues with some of the characters.  It has already been discussed on another web site.

Anyhow, good to see a decent fighter for Wii come out.  And I was hoping for something like this to come out for any console, since MVC2 was such a kickass game.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Dec 11, 2008)

Sorry for off-topic:
The Wii Release List is really messed up. There are a few old releases not added at the list and the numbering is wrong.


----------



## DoyleBrunson (Dec 11, 2008)

taggart6 said:
			
		

> DoyleBrunson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, don't feel that bad, it just took me an hour, I feel pretty stupid right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The game was worth it though, I'm loving it so far


----------



## taggart6 (Dec 11, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> I want to play this so bad now! I was under the impression that there were no unlocks in this, but if there are... that makes me want it all the more badly
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This is one of the best fighters on consoles period.  I like this game much more then the new Street Fighter 2 Hyper Turbo HD Remix (or whatever teh heck its called).


----------



## Anakir (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm still a bit confused about the scrubbed isos. Can someone explain?

I know what it is.. but I'm wondering if it'd work 'cause Animal Crossing didn't work for me. After pressing new game, it just shows a black screen. I don't want the same thing happening with Capcom vs Tatsunoko.

I have:

2nd generation Wii
D2CKey
Firmware 3.3U


----------



## taggart6 (Dec 11, 2008)

Anakir said:
			
		

> I'm still a bit confused about the scrubbed isos. Can someone explain?
> 
> I know what it is.. but I'm wondering if it'd work 'cause Animal Crossing didn't work for me. After pressing new game, it just shows a black screen. I don't want the same thing happening with Capcom vs Tatsunoko.
> 
> ...



If your that afraid, then get the original unscrubbed copy.  The only thing a scrubbed version does is remove the garbage data needed to pad a game to the 4.5 gigs or so that the Wii requires.  You have to run scrubbed games through an unscrubber to insert the garbage data that was taken out.

EDIT: Looks like you don't need an unscrubber since most file compression formats just pad the file size with zeros when you extract the iso.   Either way, you souldn;t have any problems if your unpacking the compression file correctly)


Any one feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Anakir (Dec 11, 2008)

taggart6 said:
			
		

> Anakir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I knew about unscrubbing it.. but I'm just wondering if I'd get a black screen again.


----------



## taggart6 (Dec 11, 2008)

Anakir said:
			
		

> I knew about unscrubbing it.. but I'm just wondering if I'd get a black screen again.



If you do everything correctly then the black screen wouldn't be beacuse of a scrubbed iso. (assuming it was ripped and scrubbed correctly in the first place)


My suggestion, the Caravan iso is proven to work.  Download it and use it.  Sure the download will be bigger but you'll be able to relax in the mean time.


----------



## Diffusion (Dec 11, 2008)

ganons said:
			
		

> does this contain an update? I have 3.1E


It has 3.1J with all the old versions of the IOSes.


----------



## VascoAlmeida (Dec 11, 2008)

I have a PAL Wii, the game goes black screen, but if i run through the GeckoOS using Force PAL60 or Forced PAL50 then it goes into a Green Screen, but if i don't force anything it will just play in black and white. What can i do ?


----------



## mixinluv2u (Dec 11, 2008)

is playing with the wiimote + nunchuck really that bad?

i don't know if i feel like spending a good chuck of my money just to buy more controllers for one game.  =\


----------



## Daimakaimura (Dec 11, 2008)

7 pages of uterly bullshit ...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




and the only thing i saw decent was on page 4 

so does it work on Wii pal Wiifrii patched says one
the other says you gotta use the Gecko Os

so many off topics its getting sick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm glad i'm not a moderator , i respect thou indeed

and this game stays in japan , for all those dreaming about a VS release get over it. there where many more great capcom games that never saw the light in the EU or US of A.


----------



## Ninjax (Dec 11, 2008)

VascoAlmeida said:
			
		

> I have a PAL Wii, the game goes black screen, but if i run through the GeckoOS using Force PAL60 or Forced PAL50 then it goes into a Green Screen, but if i don't force anything it will just play in black and white. What can i do ?



This is exactly what happens to me..


----------



## VascoAlmeida (Dec 11, 2008)

PLEASE someone help us


----------



## SpaceJump (Dec 11, 2008)

Ninjax said:
			
		

> VascoAlmeida said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This happens because you are using an RGB-cable. Use the video cable that originally came with the Wii package and the game will be in color


----------



## Ninjax (Dec 11, 2008)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> Ninjax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, the screen just turns black when I start the game.
I tried using the original cables anyway and it still didn't work... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks anyway.


----------



## Zerrix (Dec 11, 2008)

What would be so awesome of this game? o.O
I don't understand..


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 11, 2008)

Zerrix said:
			
		

> What would be so awesome of this game? o.O
> I don't understand..


Its a Capcom fighter, Capcom knows how to make fighters and rarely do a bad one.


----------



## WildWon (Dec 11, 2008)

Zerrix said:
			
		

> What would be so awesome of this game? o.O
> I don't understand..



Have you played Marvel Vs Capcom 2? or Any of the Capcom VS games? They are amazing. Also, check out the videos available for this. Its stunning.


----------



## kevin007 (Dec 11, 2008)

I am using a wii key, Ive been out of the scene for a while but..the last game i downloaded was the eng warioland one, any chance i can play this?


(pm me for link please, or any private tracker site)


----------



## Devante (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm on NTSC-USA Wii with 3.3U system menu.

I was on 3.2U, then used Wii Update File Extractor to install the update needed to play Animal Crossing without actually updating the part disables homebrew.

This game shows up as "Update Disk" for me in the Disc Channel.


----------



## xshinox (Dec 11, 2008)

Seraph said:
			
		

> xshinox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not really. look, if your american wii is not chipped, have gecko os, or back up loader, it will NOT WORK. now if you have one of those 3 things i mentioned, then it will work on a american wii depending if you have a burnt copy or the imported copy to go along with back up launcher/gecko os.


----------



## swf3 (Dec 11, 2008)

works on pal 3.1  and gammer 
100% fine 
just burn it as is and play!


----------



## ganons (Dec 11, 2008)

i got 3.1e with wiikey
it asks for update, what to do?


----------



## need4speed (Dec 11, 2008)

Working no problem on my wiikey v2 using geckos. Fantasic game


----------



## SpaceJump (Dec 11, 2008)

ganons said:
			
		

> i got 3.1e with wiikey
> it asks for update, what to do?



Don't update. Run it through Gecko OS.


----------



## Slave (Dec 11, 2008)

what happens if we update?
I also have 3.3U wiikey v1 NTSC


----------



## Diffusion (Dec 11, 2008)

Devante said:
			
		

> I'm on NTSC-USA Wii with 3.3U system menu.
> 
> I was on 3.2U, then used Wii Update File Extractor to install the update needed to play Animal Crossing without actually updating the part disables homebrew.
> 
> This game shows up as "Update Disk" for me in the Disc Channel.


The game has *3.1J*. It's probably trying to install the Japanese news and weather channels. 

It shouldn't brick you because 3.3U has a higher version number.


----------



## ganons (Dec 11, 2008)

I wanna load this from channel, my friend updated his to 3.4 and it still asks to update


----------



## Devante (Dec 11, 2008)

I ran it through Gecko OS and it works fine. Pretty fun.

I love Casshern ever since I saw the live action movie.


----------



## zeckyD (Dec 11, 2008)

Is a ppf patch to make it work on pal without any loader 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ?
Thanks for your answers...


----------



## Moraizen (Dec 11, 2008)

Devante said:
			
		

> I ran it through Gecko OS and it works fine. Pretty fun.
> 
> I love Casshern ever since I saw the live action movie.



Some people say it works, others say it doesn't, please get all the facts straight!
I have a PAL Wii running 3.3E, no modchips. I just ordered the game and I'm afraid I might get stuck with just a pretty box and no game! Does it actually work with the latest version of Gecko OS or not?

If someone has some insight on this issue, please come forward. Thanks in advance! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




One more thing, the game doesn't update to 3.4 right?


----------



## DJPlace (Dec 11, 2008)

i hope this works on a 3.3 wii... usa BTW i'm downloading it now...

btw this game looks like it's going kick ass but i wish they had the 3vs3 option live MVC2... oh well... at least mega man from mega man legneds is in it.


----------



## taggart6 (Dec 11, 2008)

GhostFaceLoser said:
			
		

> i hope this works on a 3.3 wii... usa BTW i'm downloading it now...
> 
> btw this game looks like it's going kick ass but i wish they had the 3vs3 option live MVC2... oh well... at least mega man from mega man legneds is in it.




Works on 3.3U wii if you use Gecko OS.  Otherwise you might be asked to update to 3.3J.



This game is awesome.  One of the best fighting games on the Wii.   The 2.5D design is gorgeous, the movement is fluid, and the action is over the top.

I'm also surprised by how well the game plays with a wave bird.


----------



## Ninjax (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm on Wiikey with a UK Wii, I've not been asked to update or anything. 
It just shows the game on the menu, and when I start it my screen goes black.
Should I try this "Gecko OS" you guys are talking about?


----------



## taggart6 (Dec 11, 2008)

Ninjax said:
			
		

> I'm on Wiikey with a UK Wii, I've not been asked to update or anything.
> It just shows the game on the menu, and when I start it my screen goes black.
> Should I try this "Gecko OS" you guys are talking about?




yes.  Gecko OS is a homebrew app that allows your wii to play games from other regions.  It may or may not help, but it can't hurt to try.  You either need to load the app via the homebrew channel or the zelda exploit


----------



## saloalea (Dec 12, 2008)

best Wii game ever......


----------



## NeverX (Dec 12, 2008)

Does this game have online play?


----------



## DemonSurfer (Dec 12, 2008)

For those on PAL who are having problems have you tried FreeLoader?


----------



## GGC (Dec 12, 2008)

Devante said:
			
		

> I ran it through Gecko OS and it works fine. Pretty fun.


Do you use a non-modded US Wii?
Mine isn't modded but I can use Gecko OS 1.07b, will it run? (I wanna import an original copy so I wanna make sure it will run)
Thanks!


----------



## jservs7 (Dec 12, 2008)

I got a scrubbed version and used WDS to remove the update patch and change the region.  This game looks hotttttttttttttt and plays perfect on my 3.2U Wiikey modded system without Gecko or any other loader methods.

Would love to find a nice translated pdf of the manual at least to have on the side with this.  Hopefully some super fans will not only translate everything from the manual, but in the game as well.


----------



## hugosama (Dec 12, 2008)

this is sooo cool !


----------



## xshinox (Dec 12, 2008)

jservs7 said:
			
		

> I got a scrubbed version and used WDS to remove the update patch and change the region.  This game looks hotttttttttttttt and plays perfect on my 3.2U Wiikey modded system without Gecko or any other loader methods.
> 
> Would love to find a nice translated pdf of the manual at least to have on the side with this.  Hopefully some super fans will not only translate everything from the manual, but in the game as well.


its a fighting game. no need to translate it. as for the menus, they are simple to navigate.

1 player
vs
training
options

stuff like that.


----------



## mj0723 (Dec 12, 2008)

can anyone tell me how to search for this? I tried all search options but just can't seem to find it under NewsLeecher. Or just the group name where this can be found is fine, thanks.


----------



## tNB (Dec 12, 2008)

Even in black and white it's fun hahaha.

Guess I need a new TV.


----------



## CockroachMan (Dec 12, 2008)

Works perfectly on my Wii 3.3U with a D2CKey. Using Brickblocker + RegionFrii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Game is awesome, has a nice MvC feeling on it.. definitely one of the prettiest games on the Wii till now. 
Only thing that bothers me are the controls, they work ok for the Tatsunoko characters, but playing with Ryu or Chun-li using only 3 buttons feels weird at first. I still can't understand what exactly are they supposed to do (would help if the game wasn't in japanese), the thing works, you get used to it after some time.. but 6 buttons would be much better IMO :/

Also, I tried to play it using Wiimote only and Wiimote+Nunchuck (it's pretty nice how the game changes the control method if you unplug the nunchuck or plug a GC controller on the Wii, without having to leave a fight) and I have no idea what the hell is happening there! A punches, B throws a special and all the other buttons are gone! And you can't change that! Why can't I remap the buttons in those modes? Since it uses only 4 buttons, Wiimote+nunchuck would work fine if remapping was possible.. I liked how you can bring up your partner by shaking the nunchuck, and the analog stick on the nunchuck feels better than the one in the GC controller IMO.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I haven't unlocked all the minigames, and in the videos some looked interesting, but the ones I played are all pretty shallow and make a pretty bad use of the Wii remote.. CAPCOM could've put some more effort in here. Also, you can't enter the minigames mode if you have a GC controller plugged in or even a nunchuck on..


----------



## elegyempty (Dec 12, 2008)

mj0723 said:
			
		

> can anyone tell me how to search for this? I tried all search options but just can't seem to find it under NewsLeecher. Or just the group name where this can be found is fine, thanks.



Unfortunately, no. Aiding in the acquisition of warez is against forum rules. The most I can say (or at least, the most I THINK I can say) is that you might be better off waiting for several days before looking again. That will probably help.


----------



## mj0723 (Dec 12, 2008)

elegyempty said:
			
		

> mj0723 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



elegyempty, thanks for your comment. I didn't know it's against the forum rules asking for it. Sorry for any trouble as I didn't meant to break any rules. I'll follow your suggestion instead.


----------



## xshinox (Dec 12, 2008)

Tatsunoko_vs_Capcom_Cross_Generation_of_Heroes_JPN_Wii-*Caravan*


----------



## Slave (Dec 12, 2008)

How do I change it's region to run on NTSC USA (with Wiikey v1)?


----------



## chi2ri (Dec 12, 2008)

Works excelent to me:

Wiikey v1 with firmware 1.9s
Wii 3.3U
Patched with WiiBrick Blocker and WiiFrii 

If anyone already translated the menu...please post here XD! (i only know the arcade mode and the versus mode)


----------



## jservs7 (Dec 12, 2008)

Slave said:
			
		

> How do I change it's region to run on NTSC USA (with Wiikey v1)?


Use Wiizle Diizle Shiizle 1.3 like I did. (Google it)

Removed the update and region patched it just fine.


----------



## Edg3 (Dec 12, 2008)

Works fine with Wiikey 1 with 1.9s
I did not RegionFrii or WiiBrickBlock iso.
Works fine.

USA 3.3 Wii


----------



## taggart6 (Dec 12, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Works perfectly on my Wii 3.3U with a D2CKey. Using Brickblocker + RegionFrii
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This might help:

TATSUNOKO VS CAPCOM
Menu Translation
???????Arcade Mode
??????Vs. Mode
??????=?Survival
????????=?Time Attack
????????Training
????????Play Data
??????=?Option
?????=?Shop
???????Gallery
??????????Original (Mini) Games

This game has FOUR buttons, configured in this layout:

(A)(B)©
(T)

(A) = Weak Attack
(B) = Medium Attack
© = Heavy Attack
(T) = Tag [sometimes called (P) for Partner, but its the same button]

(T) = Assist
Back+(T) = Tag out
(Attack)+(T) = Baroque Activation (uses all of your red life)
QCF+(T) = Aircombo Tag (uses 1 level of meter)
(A)+(B)+© = Dash shortcut (hold Up+Forward and do this to Instant Air Dash)
(A)+(B)+© while guarding = Advance Guard (Push Block)
(A)+(B)+©+(T) = Mega Crush (A combo breaker, takes 2 levels of meter and some Yellow life)
QCD+(T) while guarding = Variable Counter (an alpha counter tag, takes one meter)Some moves:

Assist - Partner/Tag button

Switch Character - 4 + Tag

Baroque - Tag + Any Attack
If you have any red remaining in your life bar, you are able to sacrifice the rest of the red bar with an attack cancel that will power you up shortly based on the length of the bar you sacrificed.

Aerial Rave - 23 + Strong
Same concept as Marvel, but everyone's Aerial Rave is now performed with Down + Strong.

Variable Aerial Rave - 236 + Tag
Switches out a character during an air combo - the light glow that some people may have noticed during the Chun Li switch out portions of the promotional video were probably picking up on the Variable Aerial Raves... It uses up one bar.

Variable Combination - Tag during a Hyper Combo

Variable Counter - 412 + Tag
An Alpha-counter like assist maneuver.

Mega Crush - All 4 attack buttons
A strong attack that uses up two bars and some life...


----------



## Anakir (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm uing D2CKey, firmware 3.3U.

Extracted scrubbed version works fine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I only played a bit though. It's gonna distract me way too much. I'm studying at the moment. I really like how it looks.


----------



## MagikmirroR (Dec 12, 2008)

Simply one of the best games for Wii: 20 screenshots


----------



## CockroachMan (Dec 12, 2008)

taggart6 said:
			
		

> CockroachMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you a lot.. that was very helpful


----------



## Twid (Dec 12, 2008)

Wiikey + 3.4E 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is there a way to run it ?


----------



## ComplicatioN (Dec 12, 2008)

xshinox said:
			
		

> Tatsunoko_vs_Capcom_Cross_Generation_of_Heroes_JPN_Wii-*Caravan*


wasn't there a rule where no hints are allowed?


----------



## zeckyD (Dec 12, 2008)

For pal users VMC works like a charm !


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Dec 12, 2008)

Tried it on 3.2E with BLGamma and RGB Cable on PAL tv:

No settings -> game works but in red/black
ForcePAL60 -> Green screen, game doesn't load
ForcePAL50 -> Same ^
ForceNTSC -> Same^

Any way to make it work properly?


----------



## aurox (Dec 12, 2008)

how do you use 2 super moves at the same time?


----------



## QuickSilverMC (Dec 12, 2008)

depends how your playing:

wii pad (remote) 1+2+B

which is just special and the button you press with back to change charecter
1+2 being special and B being the button you press to change charecter (B+


----------



## ChoroQ (Dec 12, 2008)

Just my 2 cent..
Game is truly amazing! Really really addictive!

Works great here with Pal Wii 3.3E through Gecko OS. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@ Dark_Vivi

Sicuro non sia un problema della tua tv o del cavo? Oddio, strano cmq che non ti carichi, seppure con colori diversi..


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Dec 12, 2008)

ChoroQ said:
			
		

> Just my 2 cent..
> Game is truly amazing! Really really addictive!
> 
> Works great here with Pal Wii 3.3E through Gecko OS.
> ...



Beh che sia il cavo RGB è una cosa nota, da questo problema con i giochi USA e JAP, però in genere con il "ForcePAL50" o il "ForcePAL60" vanno bene.
Cmq se lo faccio partire senza settaggi particolari il gioco funziona, solo che si vede tutto in tonalità di rosso. :\


----------



## SirDrake (Dec 12, 2008)

wow this game rocks

its probably on par with brawl as the best fighter game on wii

the last boss is ewww

he be easy if you full hp back after each transform but you dont

so it took me 5 goes using ruy and doronjo (best combo 56 team 38 single)

and just went thru with PTX-40A wow he is crazy good did a 78hit combo easy 

had no problems with boss 

mates are playing it now

oh yea, no issues with playing on pal 3.2e with brickblocker and regionfii

must find OST now

when i get the cash will buy this game for sure


----------



## WildWon (Dec 12, 2008)

This game is currently on its way to a friends place. In a very slow, wish it were faster kinda fashion. I cannot wait to play it. And with all the good notes coming from so many different people, its making it harder and harder to wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks guys, for the mini reviews. Makes me more and more excited


----------



## nIxx (Dec 12, 2008)

Move List from Capcom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :
http://www.capcom.co.jp/tatsucap/info.html#8

@DaRk_ViVi: Use WiiFrii2.3b 
1. "b" to patch from NTSC-J to PAL
2. then "1" to Smart Patch the game 
3. "0" (do not change the default language)
then the game runs in colour.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Dec 12, 2008)

nIxx said:
			
		

> Move List from Capcom
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great, i'll do it as soon as i reach home (i'm at work now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). ^^


----------



## stretch (Dec 12, 2008)

ComplicatioN said:
			
		

> xshinox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GBATemp even post the release name.


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 12, 2008)

DaRk_ViVi said:
			
		

> nIxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Say if it works please cause I have the same problem. I applied RegionFrii and BrickBlocker, doesn't work through the menu, from GeckoOs works like yours.
I don't get it, FF4 was like this too, but Jap Brawl and loads of NTSC games don't. Ugh...


----------



## f00had (Dec 12, 2008)

nIxx said:
			
		

> Move List from Capcom
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you very much!!! I tried that and it now works in full colour. You still have to select PAL60 in the main menu but instead of a green screen the game will work. BTW I did this on an unedited ISO (apart from it being scrubbed) and am using Backup Loader Gamma.


----------



## Nottulys (Dec 12, 2008)

Aerial Rave - *23* + Strong
Same concept as Marvel, but everyone's Aerial Rave is now performed with Down + Strong.

Variable Aerial Rave - *236* + Tag
Switches out a character during an air combo - the light glow that some people may have noticed during the Chun Li switch out portions of the promotional video were probably picking up on the Variable Aerial Raves... It uses up one bar.

Variable Combination - Tag during a Hyper Combo

Variable Counter - *412* + Tag
An Alpha-counter like assist maneuver.

Mega Crush - All 4 attack buttons
A strong attack that uses up two bars and some life...


What do those numbers mean?


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Dec 12, 2008)

f00had said:
			
		

> nIxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same, working fine! ^^
The only "problem" is that if i don't choose PAL60 the game stuck on a green/black screen, but i actually don't  care. XD


----------



## ph00p (Dec 12, 2008)

Sorry if this is already answered, so the game gives me a black screen with some words if I boot it with the GC controller in a port, if I take it out then the game works perfect, so how do you play with the GC controller?


----------



## gsarlis (Dec 13, 2008)

Excuse me, but how in the hell do i change my primary character with my secondary one? 
I've done it a couple of times but i don't know how xD


----------



## imtony (Dec 13, 2008)

gsarlis said:
			
		

> Excuse me, but how in the hell do i change my primary character with my secondary one?
> I've done it a couple of times but i don't know how xD



Back Assist


----------



## gsarlis (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Markan (Dec 13, 2008)

I tried it the WiiFrii way and it did NOT work for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



When I insert the patched DVD, the wii gets problems like: system files damaged and so on.
When I first start Gecko and then put in and launch I get a green screen (with and without force pal60).
The green screen just stays green, nothing happens, the game does NOT start.

If I just put in the unpatched DVD I get to play the game with gecko but in red.
I hav Wii FW 3.3. Does anyone know what I could do about it?
weird... working for everyone only not for me


----------



## DJPlace (Dec 13, 2008)

can you use a classic paddle with this game?


----------



## maduin (Dec 13, 2008)

GhostFaceLoser said:
			
		

> can you use a classic paddle with this game?



yep, it's my preferred way, although it's the only way that I've tried so far, but it works great.


----------



## Shiroi Kaze (Dec 13, 2008)

Yeah I've been playing with the classic controller and it's very tight and accurate... even more so than smash bros I think. I am so pleasantly blown away by this game! I had my doubts with Eighting developing this game... sure I enjoyed Bloody Roar... the Full Metal Alchemist fighter on PS2 was a fun smash bros clone... and the Naruto fighting games have been solid even though I prefer the PS ones developed by Cyberconnect. 

This REALLY feels like a successor to Marvel vs Capcom 2, but less cheap and abusive moves... they also borrowed a counter move from the Guilty Gear games to get you out of a jam. They even included a gigantic super cheap last boss and even weirder terminology.... first time I did an aerial combo it said "Baroque!" WTF? LOL....

I'm playing on a wiikey modded US wii, forget which firmware... last time I updated was for Mario Galaxy. I'm not using Gecko OS and I don't have homebrew channel... just ran it through brick blocker to remove the update check... works flawlessly! I wonder if this has online play?


----------



## QuickSilverMC (Dec 13, 2008)

Markan said:
			
		

> I tried it the WiiFrii way and it did NOT work for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what cables are you using? Normal (comes with wii), Component (480p) or Scart (RGB)?
also what tv mode is your wii set apon?


also if we can see what cables that the people that have got it to work use we may be able to sole the problem.

also what wii they have, what firmware and how they are booting the game.
so people tell us what you have


----------



## alucard_xs (Dec 13, 2008)

This game rocks, btw, where can I find wallpapers about this game ?
ON the official site, I can not find any.


----------



## QuickSilverMC (Dec 13, 2008)

does anybody know how to do the two player special on the GC Pad?


----------



## jalaneme (Dec 13, 2008)

nIxx said:
			
		

> Move List from Capcom
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i changed the default language to english and it still booted fine, all the rest of the settings are ok though.

BTW does anyone know how to change to wiimote controls in this game? i had to use the gamecube pad to start the game and not sure how to use the wiimote in gameplay, also how do you access the difficulty settings in this game?


----------



## Sharu (Dec 13, 2008)

QuickSilverMC said:
			
		

> does anybody know how to do the two player special on the GC Pad?
> QCF + 2 attacks + Tag
> 
> QUOTE(jalaneme @ Dec 13 2008, 10:23 AM) BTW does anyone know how to change to wiimote controls in this game? i had to use the gamecube pad to start the game and not sure how to use the wiimote in gameplay, also how do you access the difficulty settings in this game?


Just unplug the GC pad that you'll change the controls to wiimote (or wiimote+nunchuck, or classic....). To change the difficult, go to the options menu (the 7th one).


----------



## Markan (Dec 13, 2008)

QuickSilverMC said:
			
		

> Markan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thx for asking but I doubt that the cable has anything to do with it. I KNOW that cable and TV decide which color it will be (color,blackwhite,green,red). I have RGB-scart and a very old TV. If i started the unpatched DVD on my parents' TV I would ge to play it in color with geckoOS. But I want to play on my own TV and thats why I used the patched version. However: The game doesnt even start. So its not only about the color. Since it doesnt start, the cable is not the main problem... maybe I patched wrong?
I copied the original iso, dragged it onto wiifrii->b->enter->1->enter->0->enter... patch complete. I burned it and when I put in as I said I get these error msgs...
edit: I already said but here again: Wii Firmware 3.3E . I think its wiikey I always forget it.


----------



## jalaneme (Dec 13, 2008)

Sharu said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yeah i turned the wavebird off and pressed A on the wiimote while i was at the main menu and nothing happened.
it seems that the only way to start the game is have a gamecube controller plugged in, why can't you start the game with a wiimote?


----------



## nIxx (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi Markan
very strange problem but i have made a ppf File that "should" patch the Game to Pal with colour
http://www.megaupload.com/de/?d=D5CCPKZX
PPF-O-Matic is included and it´s only for the untouched ISO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hope this helps

Edit: Hmm don´t know what´s with the Gamecube Controller but for me it works with Wiimote+Nunchuk


----------



## mooyah (Dec 13, 2008)

Nottulys said:
			
		

> Aerial Rave - *23* + Strong
> Same concept as Marvel, but everyone's Aerial Rave is now performed with Down + Strong.
> 
> Variable Aerial Rave - *236* + Tag
> ...



I'm guessing they correspond to the numbers on the keypad of a keyboard eg. 236 = QCF


----------



## Markan (Dec 13, 2008)

nIxx said:
			
		

> Hi Markan
> very strange problem but i have made a ppf File that "should" patch the Game to Pal with colour
> http://www.megaupload.com/de/?d=D5CCPKZX
> PPF-O-Matic is included and it´s only for the untouched ISO
> ...



whether this works or not... THANK YOU!!!! really nice of you.
I dont hav time currently nor do I hav a dvd left, but I will try this as soon as possible!
again: really nice of you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I will letya know if it worked or not


----------



## dippyx (Dec 13, 2008)

I have this game working.

PAL Wii with 3.2E
Using Wiikey 1.9g
Brick blocked and WiiFrii'd ISO
Installed the Homebrew channel (did update to latest version)
Running the latest version of Gecko OS from my SD Card (gos-hbc-dol.zip)

Just start Gecko OS run without making any changes to any settings and the game loads in full color/normally (am using component cables).

Pretty awesome game.  Nice graphics.  Capcom needs to make a normal SF game for the Wii using this engine. Stat.


----------



## NeverX (Dec 13, 2008)

Can someone give me a link to a program that will brickblock this that runs in Vista.


----------



## ringorinfret (Dec 13, 2008)

Is there a language patch to put it into english for NTSC users ? I saw the other post to patch it for PAL but what about NTSC (USA)

thanks!


----------



## xshinox (Dec 13, 2008)

there is no patch to translate the game. there is also no chance for it to come out in america or europe. just deal with the japanese.  besides, the PAL patch is just to make it work on pal wii


----------



## mousan (Dec 13, 2008)

is it safe if i launch the game on pal wii 3.2 from gecko region free without using brickblocker??


----------



## oohkee (Dec 13, 2008)

Google Wii Brick Blocker 1.3r2 by Rockman

also... you need to REMOVE your GC Wavebird Dongle from the Controller Port, if you want to use the Wiimote.


----------



## Raylene2K7 (Dec 13, 2008)

Damn! the End-Boss (the 3rd ball with the hand) pisses me off!
I've tried it twice but didn't beat it. Now that game can kiss my a**! (for a few days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


Are there some more (hidden?) Street Fighter (II) characters?
because i'm playing with Ryu and Chun Li only, don't like ANY of the other characters in this game

Edit:
gamefaqs says "no" (SFII characters), there are only 4 stupid guys to unlock
btw - here is a save:
"all characters unlocked": http://db.gamefaqs.com/console/wii/save/ta...s_capcom_jp.bin
(rename to "data.bin" and put it in your "RF7J" folder)


----------



## dinofan01 (Dec 13, 2008)

I still cant find this game online. No torrents sites or anything. I found one but it has a 0 availability. This is one of the few times I hate GBAtemps rules. Oh well im sure ill find it eventually.


----------



## Sharu (Dec 14, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> yeah i turned the wavebird off and pressed A on the wiimote while i was at the main menu and nothing happened.
> it seems that the only way to start the game is have a gamecube controller plugged in, why can't you start the game with a wiimote?
> 
> Just unplug the wavebird that it should work.
> ...


Those other characters are not stupid, not at all. I'm having a lot of fun playing with almost all the roster in this game. Give them a chance instead of just playing with the SF2 characters.

Well, anyway, if somebody here had any doubts on why this game will never come outside Japan, this guy just proved why.


----------



## GameDragon (Dec 14, 2008)

Raylene2K7 said:
			
		

> Are there some more (hidden?) Street Fighter (II) characters?
> because i'm playing with Ryu and Chun Li only, don't like ANY of the other characters in this game



You probably haven't played with many characters. My absolute favorite has to be Hurricane Polymer so far, his ground chains are just amazing. Karas and Yattaman are also some of my best. You should try some to practice with some other characters instead of just sticking to what you know.


----------



## dsrules (Dec 14, 2008)

they should be include more SF characters in the game...and the 4 unlockables characters are not worth unlocking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




((


----------



## Sharu (Dec 14, 2008)

dsrules said:
			
		

> they should be include more SF characters in the game...and the 4 unlockables characters are not worth unlocking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Viewtiful Joe alone is worth, one of my favorites  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I think that 3 SF characters is enough, this is not Tatsunoko Vs Street Fighter after all. But they should have included a RE character.... or Dante. Maybe they'll be in a possible sequel (with Speed Racer too!).


----------



## Raylene2K7 (Dec 14, 2008)

Jill Valentine was in Marvel vs Capcom or SNK vs Capcom, i don't remember. I'd like to see her in another fighting game by capcom.

I guess there won't be a Street Figher IV for the Wii (or not soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), but a new Capcom vs SNK based on the engine of Tatsunoko vs Capcom would be soooo great.



but THE best thing in videogame fighting history would be:


----------



## glazza (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi all.

Sorry bit late to the party but i need some help please.

Ive downloaded and burnt the game useing wiifrii and brickblocker  and the game appears in the menu and when i click on it i get nothing but a black screen.

Ive also burnt the image with just wiifrii but still same results.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.

Useing a PAL Wii
not sure on my mod but i think its a wiikey.
and i have update 3.4

so is there anything else i can do/try to get this baby to work??

Thx in advance.

G.


----------



## CockroachMan (Dec 14, 2008)

Raylene2K7 said:
			
		

> Jill Valentine was in Marvel vs Capcom or SNK vs Capcom, i don't remember. I'd like to see her in another fighting game by capcom.
> 
> I guess there won't be a Street Figher IV for the Wii (or not soon
> 
> ...



Jill Valentine was in Marvel VS Capcom 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish they use that engine for MvC3, using it for Tatsunoko VS Capcom only would be a waste..


----------



## Raylene2K7 (Dec 14, 2008)

glazza said:
			
		

> Hi all.
> 
> Sorry bit late to the party but i need some help please.
> 
> ...


1st thing you should do anyway is to downgrade to 3.2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. but back to your problem:

Your game doesn't work because of the video-mode. 
When i have a NTSC-U or J game i "RegionFrii" it to PAL and "WiiBrickBlock" it. If it doesn't work (black screen) i use TruchaSigner and VideoModeChanger (don't like WiiFrii, tried it once, it didn't work so i keep using trucha and VMC again) to get this to work on my PAL Wii


----------



## glazza (Dec 14, 2008)

Raylene2K7 said:
			
		

> glazza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for your reply.

Can i download the  TruchaSigner and VideoModeChanger and are they easy to use??


----------



## Raylene2K7 (Dec 14, 2008)

glazza said:
			
		

> Can i download the  TruchaSigner and VideoModeChanger and are they easy to use??


1. Yes, you can
2. no, not in the beginning, but you soon know how to use it

google is your friend for downloads + tutorials


----------



## glazza (Dec 14, 2008)

Can find the tools but not the tuturiol..anyone help me please.


----------



## RetroVortex (Dec 14, 2008)

I freking love this game!!
Its definately in my top 10 fighting games, heck maybe even top 5. 
(It will NEVER be no.1 in my list, as that is exclusively for Street Fighter Alpha 3!)
The game is so smooth, both gameplay and animation wise. A true marvel!

My favourite combo has to be yatterman 1 and ryu. 
A definite final boss beater! 
One of yatterman's special moves (the one where he goes of the screen and appears on a giant dog-robot that moves accross the screen) is uninterruptable, and does alot of damage to ALL forms of the final boss (as he can't block!!!)

And ryu can do some damage with well-timed hadokens, shinku-hadokens (can be unreliable as boss can cancel it easy!), and can do alot of damage to the first form, as he can pull of most of his special moves while in the air.
He can also combo easily, and his sweep kick is an excellent set-up against standard computers

I hope to fully master the new gameplay mechanics and unlock the rest of the characters...


On a side note:
Does anyone have a full translated movelist for all the characters. I've pretty much figured most characters moves by guesswork, but there are some I'm still not sure of...


----------



## jalaneme (Dec 14, 2008)

does anyone have a list of the characters you unlock in this game?


----------



## RetroVortex (Dec 14, 2008)

taken from gamespot


Spoiler



Secret Characters
Unlock secret characters by playing Arcade mode repeatedly and collecting enough points to spend in Shop.

Unlockable How to Unlock 
Saki Omokane Clear Arcade mode once, then purchase her for 1000 points 
Hakushon Daimaou Clear Arcade mode once, then purchase him for 1000 points 
Viewtiful Joe Clear Arcade mode thrice, then purchase him for 3000 points 
Ippatsuman Clear Arcade mode thrice, then purchase him for 3000 points


----------



## glazza (Dec 14, 2008)

Anyoneone know if there is appf patch out for this yet be much easier???


----------



## Raylene2K7 (Dec 14, 2008)

glazza said:
			
		

> Anyoneone know if there is appf patch out for this yet be much easier???


page 13


----------



## glazza (Dec 14, 2008)

Raylene2K7 said:
			
		

> glazza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reylene thank you for pointing this out i will try this and report back if it works(fingers crossed)

G.


----------



## Markan (Dec 14, 2008)

ok Ive finally got it to work.
Main thing was: New CIOS file.
Now it works with geckoOS and gamma loader.

However: I may not put the dvd in before I start homebrew cuz else I get a: system corrupted error msg. But thats not a problem.

This game is simply awesome.
The last boss at first insane, but after 5-6 fights tottaly easy, cuz u know his atacks then.


----------



## glazza (Dec 14, 2008)

glazza said:
			
		

> Raylene2K7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No reylene..no luck i get the system disc error message when i insert the disc into the wii..very frustrted i am right now.

Any ideas what else i can do.

TIA.

G.


----------



## dsrules (Dec 14, 2008)

RetroVortex said:
			
		

> taken from gamespot
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


it should say, beat the game once with a Tatsunoko character to unlock the Tatsunoko character (1000points), beat it with 3 different Tatsunoko characters to unlock the other one, likewise for the Capcom characters


----------



## sid0101 (Dec 14, 2008)

Alright, I'm having some problems - I don't know if I should put it here, or n another thread.  If this thread is incorrect, just disregard.

Anyhow, I've played it with the wavebird, and while the A B C and P buttons are placed nicely, the D-pad is horrendous.  
I wanted to give the wiimote a try, but the layout is odd and I am having problems figuring out how A B C and P are placed on the wiimote.... any help?


----------



## Sharu (Dec 15, 2008)

The wiimote configuration is totally different and it seems that you can't remap the buttons (so no A,B,C and Partner), you should stick with the GC controller even with the ridiculous d-pad.

Or even better, get a Classic Controller or a Fighting Stick. A PS2 controller (with a PS2-to-GC adapter) is a good alternative too.


----------



## RetroVortex (Dec 15, 2008)

why would you use the dpad on the wavebird? (It's soooo tiny!!)
The analogue works just fine, (maybe its because I've had alot of practice with games that use it *cough*SSBM*cough*)
at least it isn't the abysmal dpad on your standard Dreamcast controller (I have many painful memories....)


----------



## xshinox (Dec 15, 2008)

RetroVortex said:
			
		

> why would you use the dpad on the wavebird? (It's soooo tiny!!)
> The analogue works just fine, (maybe its because I've had alot of practice with games that use it *cough*SSBM*cough*)
> at least it isn't the abysmal dpad on your standard Dreamcast controller (I have many painful memories....)


the dreamcast dpad wasnt bad. if you want bad, then the 360 dpad is it!


----------



## QuickSilverMC (Dec 15, 2008)

Markan said:
			
		

> ok Ive finally got it to work.
> Main thing was: New CIOS file.
> Now it works with geckoOS and gamma loader.
> 
> ...



Which Cios are you using, be better if we find out


----------



## florian (Dec 15, 2008)

nice game


----------



## jalaneme (Dec 15, 2008)

RetroVortex said:
			
		

> taken from gamespot
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



i completed arcade 3 times so far, once on normal and 2 times on hard difficulty with max damage, all i have unlocked so far is S?ki from onimusha 4 and thats it. 

btw it's not Saki and he's not a girl, hes a boy....


----------



## glazza (Dec 15, 2008)

glazza said:
			
		

> glazza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## florian (Dec 15, 2008)

Somebody have a save for this game with all Characters ( fighters ) ...Thanks in advance


----------



## glazza (Dec 15, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> No reylene..no luck i get the system disc error message when i insert the disc into the wii..very frustrted i am right now.
> 
> Any ideas what else i can do.
> 
> ...



Anyone.


Please!!


G.


----------



## Sharu (Dec 15, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> RetroVortex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go to gamefaqs, there's a 100% save there.


----------



## Gamer (Dec 15, 2008)

Probably this has been asked before, but... how do you play VS, with a Wiimote+Nunchuck and a GC Controller plugged in port 2?

I already tried changing the GC Pad to port 1, but the VS option stays grey and cannot choose it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Any idea?

Thanks


----------



## Raylene2K7 (Dec 15, 2008)

Gamer said:
			
		

> Probably this has been asked before, but... how do you play VS, with a Wiimote+Nunchuck and a GC Controller plugged in port 2?
> 
> I already tried changing the GC Pad to port 1, but the VS option stays grey and cannot choose it
> 
> ...


I works for me, i've played with Wiimote+Nunchuk (P1) vs Gamecube Pad (P2)

some more information please, what kind of GC pad do you have? PAL or NTSC Wii?
Can you play alone with a GC pad plugged into slot1 (P1)?


----------



## Gamer (Dec 15, 2008)

Raylene2K7 said:
			
		

> Gamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, got it working lol.

Seems I needed to go to the Wii menu and start the game over. I was just restaring it (while testing different combinations) Now I can go to the versus mode.

Sorry for the trouble and thanks


----------



## dsinnie (Dec 15, 2008)

DoyleBrunson said:
			
		

> i just figured it out, i had the wavebird thingy in the gamecube slot, as soon as i took it out i could press a on the wii remote, thnx for help anyway




Haha i burned this damn three times because i thought there was a problem until i figured this one out.. I felt dumb as hell


----------



## TGBoy (Dec 16, 2008)

Wii FW 3.3 used Wii Brick Blocker
Works perfectly fine.
Game is awesome.
Played all the Capcom Vs Series and not faced such an annoyin boss since Marvel vs Capcom's boss Onslaught


----------



## reilina (Dec 16, 2008)

is there a chance for me to play this having a firmware of 3.4U using twilight hack then HBC to GeckOS/Menuloader?

of course im going to use an orginal disc


----------



## spgomez (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm using Wiinja Deluxe and Wii fw 3.3 U, worked fine after I used brickblocker, the disc I burned w/o showed a system update in the Disc Channel.

Played a bit right now, fun game, really over the top like MvC2, I just don't recognize the characters as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I tried using MegaMan and I couldn't figure him out, I was trying the fireball motion and other moves but I just kept making different color sparks, who knows.


----------



## GGC (Dec 18, 2008)

reilina said:
			
		

> is there a chance for me to play this having a firmware of 3.4U using twilight hack then HBC to GeckOS/Menuloader?
> 
> of course im going to use an orginal disc


I second this question (but with fw 3.3U) with HBC + gecko OS. Pretty please, anyone?


----------



## Sharu (Dec 18, 2008)

GGC said:
			
		

> reilina said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many guys at Gamefaqs are saying that the original disc works with GeckoOS (no matter the fw), and I really don't see why it wouldn't.


----------



## Twid (Dec 18, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> (A) = Weak Attack
> (B) = Medium Attack
> © = Heavy Attack
> (T) = Tag [sometimes called (P) for Partner, but its the same button]
> ...


What's QCF and QCD ?

"Variable Aerial Rave - *236* + Tag" 
What does it mean ?


----------



## GameDragon (Dec 18, 2008)

Twid said:
			
		

> What's QCF and QCD ?
> 
> "Variable Aerial Rave - *236* + Tag"
> What does it mean ?


I take it you don't play fighters much? Time for a Street Fighter lecture then.

QCF and 236 are the same thing (which is Quarter Circle Forward, in case you wanna know what it means).
A joystick goes in 8 directions...

7  8  9
4  x  6
1  2  3

A 236/QCF motion would be:





Got that? Should probably be able to figure out the rest now.


----------



## TGBoy (Dec 18, 2008)

Is there any way to view the endings other than after u beat the game. I like those videos and would like to see them again but i cant find them in any of the menus. I could only find the intro video in one section.


----------



## Twid (Dec 18, 2008)

GameDragon said:
			
		

> Twid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Edit : Is it possible to change the "3 Attacks" shortcut by a "2 Attacks" shorcut ?


----------



## Sharu (Dec 18, 2008)

TGBoy said:
			
		

> Is there any way to view the endings other than after u beat the game. I like those videos and would like to see them again but i cant find them in any of the menus. I could only find the intro video in one section.


Buy the character profile (the ones with the book icons in the Shop), you can watch the ending again there.


----------



## TGBoy (Dec 19, 2008)

Sharu said:
			
		

> TGBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 24, 2008)

Bump. Sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't get it, with WiiFrii the game worked in colors fine, but I had to update Wii to 3.4 (don't like the idea of messing around with IOS and whatnot, I'm just weird like that) to play AC so now games changed with WiiFrii don't work even with GeckoOS. 
With RegionFrii it works in back & white, but Let's Tap with RgionFrii works in color just fine, so it seems pretty random to me. Any ideas?
Wii 3.4E
Wiikey 1.9s
Composite Cables


----------



## olyscott8 (Dec 26, 2008)

Just decided to use WiiGator Backup Loader and it's working fine on every ISO I've downloaded so far...including this game!!!

I have...

PAL Wii 3.4E update

Used the latest 3.4E Twilight Hack/WAD Manager fix on this forum
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=112945

All ISO (17 to date run without fail) using backup loader

Tatsunoko Vs Capcom runs flawlessly (Okay it's in japanese but it looks amazing)


----------



## George290506 (Dec 26, 2008)

nIxx said:
			
		

> Hi Markan
> very strange problem but i have made a ppf File that "should" patch the Game to Pal with colour
> http://www.megaupload.com/de/?d=D5CCPKZX
> PPF-O-Matic is included and it´s only for the untouched ISO
> ...




Thank you very much. It worked great!

*Steps to follow (for PAL users):*
*1.* Apply "Tatsunoko PAL Patch".
*2.* Patch update (I did it with WIU v1.1).


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 26, 2008)

George290506 said:
			
		

> nIxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Question, does the patch use Trucha or something?
Cheers


----------



## nIxx (Dec 26, 2008)

Hm i think so but i´m not sure.
If WiiFrii Trucha Sign the game then yes.

Is there any tool that can replace files without truch signing ?


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 26, 2008)

nIxx said:
			
		

> Hm i think so but i´m not sure.
> If WiiFrii Trucha Sign the game then yes.
> 
> Is there any tool that can replace files without truch signing ?


Bah :/ Shouldn't GeckoOS open trucha games, even with 3.4?


----------



## George290506 (Dec 27, 2008)

Hellfire said:
			
		

> George290506 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don't know either. For this reason I update-patched the game.


----------



## ganons (Dec 27, 2008)

what do u mean update patched the game? u installed the update from the disc and have it runnung from the channel?


----------



## xech (Dec 27, 2008)

i like to play Alex in the game but in a video i saw he did a super in the air? how do i do it with a wiimote?


----------



## be9ine (Jan 2, 2009)

Great game! Playing on a 3.3U NTSC-U console, using Backup loader Gamma 002 fix version (though I'm not sure if this is necessary). Can't understand a word, but after fiddling around a bit I got in game. Lots of fun. I region Frii'd the ISO, but again, I'm not sure this is necessary. I'm looking forward to playing Viewtiful joe!


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Jan 7, 2009)

xech said:
			
		

> i like to play Alex in the game but in a video i saw he did a super in the air? how do i do it with a wiimote?



Try building you super meter to level 3.. Do a 360 degree motion and super..


----------

